# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شیمی دارویی

## elL

سلام دوستان خدا قوت و خسته نباشید خدمت همه ی دوستان کنکوری امیدوارم که در تمامی مراحل زندگی موفق و سربلند باشین میخواستم در مورد رشته ی شیمی دارویی بدونم اینکه ارزش خوندن داره؟یا اخرش بیکاری و پشیمونی؟میگن بچه های شیمی دارویی و داروساز تو امتحان دکترای تخصصی داروسازی که برگزار میشه و همه ی رشته هام میتونن شرکت کنن شانس بیشتری برای قبولی دارن و داروساز میشن درسته؟به بچه های شیمی دارویی مجوز داروخونه میدن؟ تو داروخونه میتونن کار کنن کارشون چیه؟چون خیلیا اطلاعات دقیقی ندارن از این رشته میخواستم از دوستانی که میدونن راجع به این رشته بخوام که راهنمایی کنن ممنون از همگی  :Y (484):

----------


## elL

کسی نیست؟لطفا راهنمایی کنین

----------


## halsey

> کسی نیست؟لطفا راهنمایی کنین


برای اینکه از این طریق داروسازی بخونید باید ازمون دکتری تخصصی برید..کلا هم بیست نفر سالانه قبول میشند..و اینکه مجوز داروخانه نمیدن

----------


## halsey

آیا با لیسانس شیمی دارویی می توان داروساز شد؟ - هیوا | سایت تخصصی مشاوره تحصیلی , کنکور , انتخاب رشته، دانشگاه و مدارس

----------


## satar98

*مُزخرف*

----------


## After4Ever

نه مجوز داروخوننه نمیدن مگراینکه سرمایه رو شما بدی داروساز استخدام کنی که اونم خیلی سخته ...همه ی تخصص های داروسازی رو هم نمیشه شرکت کنید بعضی هاش رو میشه

----------


## elL

> *مُزخرف*


جدی؟یعنی ارزش خوندن نداره اصلا؟

----------


## satar98

> جدی؟یعنی ارزش خوندن نداره اصلا؟


*نه نداره !؟*

----------


## elL

> *نه نداره !؟*


ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## satar98

> ممنون از راهنماییتون


*جوابم مغرضانه و همين جوري نيست ، فقط رُك پوست كنده مختصر و مفيد گفتم!!*

----------


## elL

> *جوابم مغرضانه و همين جوري نيست ، فقط رُك پوست كنده مختصر و مفيد گفتم!!*


نه میدونم این حرفا چیه اتفاقا دنبال این بودم که کسی رک و پوست کنده بگه بهم واقعا ممنون

----------

